# USB Type C backward compatibility



## ExV6k (Sep 6, 2019)

Hey guys, I hope you're doing good.

I am posting here today because I have a question I can't seem to find an answer for. Basically, I would like to know whether a USB 3.1G1/3.0 (Type A) to Type C cable is compatible with USB 2.0 Type C smartphones (specifically the Galaxy A50, which has a USB 2.0 Type C port).

The cable I'm about to order is this one from Anker (sorry, the page is in French), I chose this one specifically because I would like to use it with a Galaxy S9 too (which is USB 3.1 Gen 1). Thank you kindly


----------



## tabascosauz (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes, it is.

Whether Quick Charge/Rapid Charge/whatever will work, is another question, and is dependent on the cable you choose, the charger you use, and the phone you have. But yes, you'll be able to use a cable rated for 3.1 just fine with a 2.0 phone, for charging and transfer purposes.


----------



## ExV6k (Sep 6, 2019)

Thank you kindly =)


----------

